# Beleuchtung Glasplatten



## Ossiracer (13. November 2010)

Tach, ich würd gern die Glasplatten von meinem Schrank beleuchten.
Dazu hab ich mir diese LED-Leisten rausgesucht: SMD-LED Leiste blau 6x80mcd 120° 80mm 12V | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX

Jetzt bräuchte ich dazu noch ein passendes Netzteil oder einen Trafo, um von 230V auf 12V zu kommen. Kann ich dafür dieses hier nehmen: Einbau-Netzgerät 5A 12V= IP67 | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX ?
Netzstecker und Kabelage habe ich da, ich brauch also nur die Leisten und ein passendes Netzgerät

Greez


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

Ja kannst du, denn ich glaube kaum das du auf die 5A Stromaufnahme kommen wirst.


----------



## Ossiracer (13. November 2010)

Jo, da hassu wohl recht c: 10 Leisten à 40mA ->400mA.. also weit entfernt von 5A c:


----------



## X-2ELL (9. Dezember 2010)

sonst einfach mal hier im Shop vorbeischauen 

Weitere Anfragen zu Produkten kannst du auch gern an mich richten, sitz quasi an der Quelle 

bcc-onlineshop - Leuchtmittel / LED - LED-Netzteile


----------

